# electrics



## balabosun (Nov 7, 2008)

i have as yet no 240volt sockets in hymer b694. is it possible to
use a 3 pin continental plug into 2 pin socket when on hook up
to power microwave. electrics baffle me


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

balabosun said:


> i have as yet no 240volt sockets in hymer b694. is it possible to
> use a 3 pin continental plug into 2 pin socket when on hook up
> to power microwave. electrics baffle me


Any chance of a picture of your '2 pin ' sockets?

Are you sure they are not either German 'shuko' [CEE74] or the CEE 77 ?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Many 'two pin' sockets have three connections, two socket contacts and a side strip that makes the earth connection.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

If electrics baffle you, then I would (politely) suggest that you seek the assistance of a qualified electrician to provide you with the appropriately wired in and protected sockets for your needs.

A little knowledge IS dangerous, and whilst I realise that replies to these sort of questions are given in good faith, I do sometimes cringe when I see recommendations given to someone who obviously has little or no knowledge of the subject in question.

This reply is also given in good faith, so I hope no-one takes offence, as it is not intended.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

If it does not have an earth it would not be something I would recommend given a microwave has a metal case and the electrics and the microwave are bounced around (vibrated) while traveling. It is possible that a wire could come loose and make the case live. If there is no earth (3rd pin) you a likely to get electrical shock.

On the continent they tend to have only one or two items per fuse (lower rated) so they do not have the same issues hence why they have 2 pins on the whole.

It might be worth checking the plug on the microwave if it has no earth cable your fine anyway as it would mean its a double insulated device.

I am no electrician but have years of following my father around who was and I now do Portable Appliance Testing as part of my job.

It could also be useful to show us a pic of the socket.


----------



## balabosun (Nov 7, 2008)

No offence at all Tr5,probably best to get sparky on the job
thanks everybody for all your replies. Off to Wales tomorrow
,will get sorted later. cheers


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Use a professional OK

C.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

A couple of warnings about a couple of statements in one of the replies.

"_It might be worth checking the plug on the microwave if it has no earth cable your fine anyway as it would mean its a double insulated device._"

ALL conventional mains microwave ovens need an earth connection - they have metal cases and are invariably Class 1 appliances.

Thus there WILL be an earth wire to the plug so MUST be connected to a three pin socket.

"_On the continent they tend to have only one or two items per fuse (lower rated) so they do not have the same issues hence why they have 2 pins on the whole. _"

That is a totally erroneous and dangerous statement.

Two pins has nothing to do with current or with how many sockets there are on the same fuse (except in a very round about way).

Two pins means there is NO earth connection and hence only suitable for Class 2 double-insulated appliances.

Sorry to be so blunt but electrical safety is paramount.


----------

